# 1/8 tempered smooth 2/side masonite



## Jeffrey (Nov 28, 2011)

I recently purchased a used Andi CNC. We are trying to cut 1/8" smooth 2/side masonite. The designs are pretty basic. We are have trouble with onsrud carbide bit giving us rough edges. We are trying to put a slight bull nosed edge to the board.
Does anyone have knowlege on what type bit we should be using for this type of material.


----------



## Routnabout (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeffrey said:


> I recently purchased a used Andi CNC. We are trying to cut 1/8" smooth 2/side masonite. The designs are pretty basic. We are have trouble with onsrud carbide bit giving us rough edges. We are trying to put a slight bull nosed edge to the board.
> Does anyone have knowledge on what type bit we should be using for this type of material.


Hi Jeffrey, I profile cut 1/8" masonite once in a while.
I've only profiled some letters and after pulling them from the table, I'll use a sanding sponge to the edge, this will put a small round over on both edges.

Sometimes changing from Climb (clockwise) to Conventional (counter-clockwise) cut will change the quality of cut.

What are your feeds and speeds?


----------



## Jeffrey (Nov 28, 2011)

12,000 RPMS 300ipm Onsrud 60-123 (Bit)


----------

